# How many pillows do you sleep with?



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I quite often (if not mostly) used to like two nice down pillows (with 100% cotton covering, polyester got too warm for me), on my bed. But over the past few years I have stopped using pillows altogether, and moved to almost entirely sleeping on my back. For some reason pillows just strain my neck too much now (not that I have any neck pain issues as such, thankfully), it's also cooler in summer to lie directly on the mattress. The only pillow I use now is a very cheap springy artificial fibre one that serves as a footrest at the end of my bed. The other pillow in that pack is used as a backrest with lots of cushions, when sitting at my laptop in bed.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

just one beaten up old pillow

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There are three on my bed. The memory foam one from IKEA, I only use for sitting up in bed. It's always in the vertical position. I don't sleep on it.

The other two are from Target. One is quite deflated/flat after only 2 years.


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

1 regular non-down pillow.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Buckwheat pillow that forms to head, neck.


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Buckwheat pillow that forms to head, neck.


Are they heavy? And do they 'degrade' over time? I've never actually used or felt one.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lyssia said:


> Are they heavy?


Heavier than a normal pillow due to the buckwheat. Like could pickup with two fingers without much stress.



Lyssia said:


> And do they 'degrade' over time? I've never actually used or felt one.


Not that I know of.

Just have to make sure you cover it properly with many pillow cases to prevent sweat, etc getting to it's cover which can discolour (white to dirty looking).

Basically puff up in middle, put head on it and make sure shoulder is touching pillow.

I used to get headaches, neck aches. Buckwheat pillow solved those. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TWO! :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Three. The bottom one is thick but not heavy, the middle is a boomerang pillow, and the top is a soft, flat one. When I'm sitting, I use four.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have several but it varies how many I use. I like a fluffy pillow. Of course, half the time I crash on the couch with a tiny little pillow. Pillows>blankets


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Usually 2, and sometimes 3.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Some of you guys use a lot of pillows.

Also:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I use two fairly thin ones - it has to be exactly the right height. (obviously)

I also have a few others on the other side of the bed to give the illusion that someone else sleeps there. (even though that hasn't happened for quite some time) :roll


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This longer clip is better:


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> This longer clip is better:


Yeah, it is.

I went with the short one though because people have short attention spans. (and it gets to the point quickly)


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

One on my bed, two on my couch so in a way three and yet somehow none.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

6 and got 3 at the foot of my bed. Gotta prop my head up .


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3, I sleep on 2 & the third I use for propping myself up to watch TV or something.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

1 basic pillow, which is at least 20 years old.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have about 6 on my bed. Only really use one or two for my head, the rest are for snugglies.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

2, one long pillow horizontally and one short pillow to go between my neck and my shoulders that rests on the long pillow.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Technically I only really 'use' the one pillow that my head rests on. But I've got like 10 different pillows on my bed -- partly as a buffer for the big window that's right next to my bed, as it can get cold during the winter. Occasionally while insomnia keeps me up, I'll throw a leg up on the pile or whatever. But I've found that I can't fall asleep if I try to actually use any more. I've got a body pillow that I thought would help me sleep better, but I could never fall asleep with it at all, so it just kinda sits on the side of my bed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

2. I have a memory foam one and a "normal" one. I started to buy another memory foam one but didn't. Kind of glad I didn't because it's so heavy. It's comfortable under my head but I usually put the lighter one over my head. That wouldn't work so well if it was as heavy as the other one.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

4 of different thickness


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't even feel like I'm sleeping on a pillow, my sleep is so broken, I feel like I rushed into the next day. Man, a person living in the streets doesn't have broken sleep, I wake up with my face swollen, wrinkle on my bottom eye lids, twig eyes, double circle rings and drained concentration. 

What people not intelligent receive sleep and people intelligent receive no sleep from the Multi Agent Quantum AI Computers?

Even when I come back from school during my Wednesday math college class from 8AM to 10:15AM, I try going to sleep, my sleep doesn't work properly, now how the hell I'm suppose to learn to concentrate on my math? Order of operations and linear equations can't solve my sleep.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

1 flat one. My fiance uses 4!


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

1 fairly squishy one but then I roll over onto the other and use one half of that until I roll back to the original pillow.. so one and a half I guess lol! 😛


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

nubly said:


> 1 flat one. My fiance uses 4!


4 for what?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Musicfan said:


> 4 of different thickness


 That would be good if I liked to sleep lopsided. :lol

Actually, I kinda do like to sleep lopsided.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That would be good if I liked to sleep lopsided. :lol
> 
> Actually, I kinda do like to sleep lopsided.


Might want to try one of those maternity pillows then


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Musicfan said:


> Might want to try one of those maternity pillows then


 :lol

Actually that does look comfy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Musicfan said:


>


I was thinking of getting a long skinny pillow to hold and put my leg over it.










But the issue with oddly shaped pillows is it's hard to find a pillow case that will fit. Like I bought this thing at Target but can't find a pillow case for it, so I just put a flat sheet over it awkwardly.

https://www.target.com/p/bedrest-support-pillow-gray-room-essentials-8482/-/A-14328157


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*1*

I just use one. I've had the same bed frame for the past 8-10 years. It doesn't fit more than one without feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

@komorikun

That kinda looks like a giant striped worm.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You used to be able to get those long tubular straight pillows - not sure if you still can. They still have them in Indonesia - quite common in hotels. Think they had them in one of the airbnbs we stayed at in Jakarta.










Apparently in English they're called bolsters or body pillows. You use them long-wise down the bed.


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

2


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

1 pillow with a fold blanket underneath. 1 pillow is too low for me, while 2 pillows are too high.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

With partner two

But define pillows

Her 36DD's


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

just 1 but I could use a waifu pillow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nick Attwell said:


> With partner two
> 
> But define pillows
> 
> Her 36DD's


Daily Doubles? :spit

I use two pillows; I need to support my neck.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

one pillow


----------

